# Hey there



## scorpio85 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I must admit that I am quite new to this whole online community thing, being sort of a closet writer and all. I'm sure i will be delighted to have finally made the plunge and look forward to getting feedback from all of you on my work. 

Until then see ya!


----------



## alanmt (Aug 7, 2008)

glad you came out of the closet!  welcome!


----------



## ash somers (Aug 7, 2008)

hi and welcome


----------



## ohdear (Aug 7, 2008)

It must be dark writing in the closet.
what do you write?
online groups are highly addictive.....*grin* you may never get back into the closet to write again. *wink* you have been warned.


----------



## Sam (Aug 7, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Scorpio. I'm sure you'll like it here.


----------



## terrib (Aug 7, 2008)

glad to have you, scorpio


----------



## SparkyLT (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey and welcome, Scorp. Nice having you. I used to be a closet writer, but this is much more fun! Hope you enjoy yourself.


----------



## The girl left behind... (Aug 7, 2008)

A closet writer?? My dear, there is such a thing as a kitchen table and chair!! You don't have to hide in the closet!!! You must have been the middle child... I am glad you have found us, your eyes must be damaged beyond repair now because of the dark.... tsk tsk, no worries, we don't descriminate against the blind here.
Welcome!!!


----------



## WriterDude (Aug 7, 2008)

Some of us likes the closet. It's cozy there. And eyes are overrated. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shinn (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi there and welcome.


----------



## The Prodigy (Aug 7, 2008)

WF is like a closet - a big one, still dark and scary, and everyone writes. Yeah, think you'll fit in nicely. Welcome to WF.


----------



## Sen Yama (Aug 7, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## moderan (Aug 7, 2008)

Greetings.


----------



## scorpio85 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well thanks everyone. What a warm welcome. That's all for now my eyes are still adjusting to the light!


----------



## Nickie (Aug 9, 2008)

Hello to you, Scorpio, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## flashgordon (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, lots of helpful people here.


----------

